# Want to visit my 5 Star Island? (Turnips 436) (Closed)



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

I am going to open my Island up for visitors today. I am looking for feedback on layout ect. While I do have a 5 star rating, it's still a work in progress. Any and all feedback welcomed...

Redd is here today selling his art and I have an upgraded Nook's along with the Able Sisters shop.

I have the following villagers if you want to interact with them. Sometimes you can get a better feel for a character when interacting with them face to face.

Raymond
Marshal
Sherb
Lolly
Audie
Lily
Molly
Marina
Lucky
Ribbot

The only thing I ask is that you do not shake the fruit off my trees or pick any of my flowers. If you need a certain fruit then ask and I'll drop a few for you as I have extras in storage. Fruit wise I have Apples, Oranges, Cherries, Coconuts, Pears and Peaches.

Please do not come if all you are going to do is ask for fruit and leave. I am looking for people to tour my Island and give feedback..

My Island has had very little terraforming done to it as I've tried to keep it's design and layout as original to day 1 as possible...

PM me if interested and I'll send a Dodo code... Please explore my Island fully and leave feedback right here in this thread..

Thanks!


----------



## mhskala (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like the visit please!


----------



## Brecht (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Will take the full tour


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodo codes sent... If we get more than 5 I'll cap it there until everyone leave then reopen so we don;t have constant pauses in the game play by new arrivals..

3 so far in this round. 2 spots open


----------



## telluric (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come!!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

One spot left in this round of 5.. Once we get 5 I'll close it down until those leave then reopen for more visitors... All feedback welcomed, criticism included..


----------



## TomNooksFatSon (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> I am going to open my Island up for visitors today. I am looking for feedback on layout ect. While I do have a 5 star rating, it's still a work in progress. Any and all feedback welcomed...
> 
> Redd is here today selling his art and I have an upgraded Nook's along with the Able Sisters shop.
> 
> ...


I'd love to visit


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

^^^^ Thats 5... No more adds after you arrive so you 5 can explore without getting interrupted..

Once they leave, I'll open up for more 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Also, feel free to hit the shops. Redd is here as well..


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 28, 2020)

me!


----------



## PinkyPoo (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to visit when you have the chance!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Opening up for 5 more... @jreamgardner and @PinkyPoo I am sending dodo


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to visit as well


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> I would love to visit as well


Sending dodo


----------



## Polilla (Apr 28, 2020)

Ohh I’d love to tour


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Polilla said:


> Ohh I’d love to tour


Sending dodo


----------



## CamJam (Apr 28, 2020)

id love to come as well!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

CamJam said:


> id love to come as well!


Sending Dodo.. Last one for now.. I'll open back up after dinner later..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Everyone can shop away.. Even the limited items if you find something you want..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Looks like the only limited items left in nooks is a hammock...


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 28, 2020)

I love the layout and ease of getting around  You have a lot of open space that can be used, but I do admire being clutter free! Your town also reassured me I don't need a ton of fences, as Isabelle suggests.


----------



## CamJam (Apr 28, 2020)

WOW! where to even begin!!
I love the idea of the sand where the flowers are! 
The placement of your items, perfect!
The way you have all your houses in a little community is a very nice style! 
The signs are good!
I'm not a fan of the apple chairs, but that's just me! they are in a cute placement tho!
I love how you set up the camping area! Really authentic.
I love the lighthouses!
You have very good attention to detail.
The sign posts are cool, the walkways are done very well! 
It's easy to get lost but I kept finding new things to look at which I enjoyed!
The music station has really good placement, really good spot for it!
The child play area is done so well! I love the chalk print on the ground, really cool!
I really like the floor lights, not over done.

The only thing I think your island needs is maybe a cafe type spot or a spot designated to sitting and getting refreshments, etc right but the airport or beach off the airport, a place where the parents could sit and watch their kids play in the park, hypothetically of course!

Final thoughts: I LOVED your island, thank you so much for letting me come to explore it! I've always wanted to see a 5 star and now I have, so thank you


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> I love the layout and ease of getting around  You have a lot of open space that can be used, but I do admire being clutter free! Your town also reassured me I don't need a ton of fences, as Isabelle suggests.


Thank you... I do have a lot of space I can use as the Island evolves.. As far as fencing goes, I tore down most of my other fencing yesterday and replaced it all with the Shrub fencing

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



CamJam said:


> WOW! where to even begin!!
> I love the idea of the sand where the flowers are!
> The placement of your items, perfect!
> The way you have all your houses in a little community is a very nice style!
> ...


You are very welcome! Thanks for the detailed feedback..

I enjoyed the visits today. To all who visited today, feel free to add me as a friend. My code is under my username...

To anyone who want to visit, I'll open it back up in a few hours for another round or 2 of 5...


----------



## alias (Apr 28, 2020)

Whenever you open again, I'd love to visit! I'm having the island-equivalent of an artblock with my island right now, LOL, so I'm looking for inspiration.


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

alias said:


> Whenever you open again, I'd love to visit! I'm having the island-equivalent of an artblock with my island right now, LOL, so I'm looking for inspiration.


Probably in an hour or so. Say like 5:00PM Pacific Time Zone. I'll post here when back open and send you a Dodo...


----------



## alias (Apr 28, 2020)

Sounds good to me!  No rush and no pressure, thank you so much! <3


----------



## morthael (Apr 28, 2020)

i’d love to come by whenever you reopen! i’m at a standstill with my island and would love to get some inspiration


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

morthael said:


> i’d love to come by whenever you reopen! i’m at a standstill with my island and would love to get some inspiration


I'll send you a dodo as well in about 45 minutes or so...


----------



## morthael (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> I'll send you a dodo as well in about 45 minutes or so...


no worries, take your time!!!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Going to open back up for 1 or 2 rounds of 5 at a time. Once the 1st 5 leave (no rush) I'll open up for another round if people still want to come.

A few answers from the 1st few rounds of visitors. You can buy whatever you want from the shops. Nook's only has 1 limited item left and it's a hammock. Not sure what else was there as I can't remember but they were purchased by previous visitors.

There is no tour. Just explore the island on your own. Feel free to interact with the animals and enter their homes if they are inside. Redd is still here peddling his art if you feel lucky and want to buy from him...

I have each type of fruit on me so if you'd like some just ask and I'll drop whatever you need for you...

Turnip prices are 436 @ Nooks so feel free to bring those and sell if you'd like...


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested in visiting. I love seeing and gaining inspiration from other people's towns!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Celes said:


> Hi! I'm interested in visiting. I love seeing and gaining inspiration from other people's towns!


Dodo sent.


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Room for the next 5 if anyone wants to come. If not, I'll close the gates.

Thanks to everyone who toured my Island today... I got some really good tips and feedback both here, in game and through PM's....


----------



## alias (Apr 28, 2020)

Your island is gorgeous!! Thank you so much for having me!

By far my favourite part is the areas you have by the cliff-- the chair arrangements, the hedges, the little basketball court you have... It's all backed by the sky so you feel really high up and surrounded by the peace. Your top level is my favourite out of all islands I've seen so far!






This flower field was such a treat hehe, I feel like you could take some really nice shooting star pictures here.





A little detail I love about this setting-- note how you're on an elevated level, and how you put hedges everywhere except for where the furniture is... Thus the only background behind you is the sky! I love it!! You feel really high up, I couldn't get over how pretty this part is.

I really liked your cozy area that lead to the secret beach, too. The fact that Redd is there made it even better, LOL, but it's such a snug little area. It's a contrast to the rest of your island which is so open, I thought it made for a lovely change compared to the rest of your place. You've done a really nice job maintaining the natural landscape of your town and making it work, it's suuuuper pretty! I seriously can't stop raving about the top part of your island, it's my favourite. 

I also really liked how you put dirt pathways + added the flowers in ! The residential area for your villagers is really great too, good use of hedges and fencing. It's so nice and uniform, but it didn't feel too tight. Just right!

The the entrance feels like it can use a bit more oomph with more furniture, or patterns-- it's not that it's unsightly, it's just feels like a blank canvas with lots of potential! I'm not sure if you have meant to keep it just open and not over-decorate it, but I'm sure you can think of something really nice to spice up the front. Maybe a fountain? More flowers or a cafe? It's ultimately up to you what you want to do with your island of course, but it's gorgeous as is! In the end, your island is really lovely and natural, so choosing how you add to it is up to you...Can't wait to see a future update if you add more! Thank you so much for letting me visit!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

alias said:


> Your island is gorgeous!! Thank you so much for having me!
> 
> By far my favourite part is the areas you have by the cliff-- the chair arrangements, the hedges, the little basketball court you have... It's all backed by the sky so you feel really high up and surrounded by the peace. Your top level is my favourite out of all islands I've seen so far!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the feedback... Yes I love that top area as well...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

If anyone wants to sell Turnips I'll leave the gate open a bit longer. No entry fee whatsoever (I hate it when people do that)... Turnip price are 436... I'll be on for about an hour longer...


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback... Yes I love that top area as well...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> If anyone wants to sell Turnips I'll leave the gate open a bit longer. No entry fee whatsoever (I hate it when people do that)... Turnip price are 436... I'll be on for about an hour longer...



How many trips are allowed?


----------



## Azrael (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to come by and explore the island!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> How many trips are allowed?


How many do you need to make?


Azrael said:


> I would love to come by and explore the island!


Dodo sent


----------



## chips_523 (Apr 28, 2020)

Is it still open? I'd like to visit


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> How many do you need to make?
> 
> Dodo sent


Three


----------



## alias (Apr 28, 2020)

No problem!!  I loved your island, thank you again for having me! Would you be okay if I came back to sell more turnips?


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

chips_523 said:


> Is it still open? I'd like to visit


Dodo sent


----------



## Tommhearn (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi i was wondering if I can come and sell turnips?


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> Three


If you can wait a bit after the next group leaves I'll let you come and go as many times as you need. That way we are not interrupting their gameplay.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



alias said:


> No problem!!  I loved your island, thank you again for having me! Would you be okay if I came back to sell more turnips?


Sure come on back! Do you need the dodo again?


----------



## katlana (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to visit if you’re still open!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Full for now.. Once this grup leaves I'll let @Matt0106 make his 3 trips solo then open up for more visitors..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Whoever shook the fruit off my trees please don't.. Thank you


----------



## Snortneyy (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to come see your island! if you are still open that is!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Please do not ruin this for everyone.. Someone is shaking the fruit off all my trees!


----------



## morthael (Apr 28, 2020)

really love your island - it's super quaint and very spacious!! i love the fact that you have cliffs at the back portion of your island and kept it flat up front as it gave the island a roomy feeling!! i feel like now, i’m allowed to have empty spaces without having to feel like i have to cram decorations everywhere because your island proved that it was possible to do so!

very homey and love that you put the villagers in a neighborhood setting and it looks good!!

thanks for letting me visit and inspiring me to do better!!


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> Full for now.. Once this grup leaves I'll let @Matt0106 make his 3 trips solo then open up for more visitors..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> Whoever shook the fruit off my trees please don't.. Thank you



If others want to join, then forget my trips! I don't want to hold anyone back


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

No it's cool. You are up next.. 3 trips won;t take long


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

i'd love to visit! gotta get that island inspo


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Whoever shook the fruit off my trees.. UNCOOL! I don't know who is was but you are not welcome back..

Read the 1st post.. I would have given you the fruit from my pockets!


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> No it's cool. You are up next.. 3 trips won;t take long



Should I do the feedback on one of my trips? Or would you prefer I come back with another group?


----------



## alias (Apr 28, 2020)

That's really rude, I'm sorry that happened D:> I have fruit trees in my island, you want me to bring you some to replace the ones that got shook? 

(Also, thank you for letting me come back! <3)


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> If others want to join, then forget my trips! I don't want to hold anyone back


Dodo sent


Arithmophobia17 said:


> i'd love to visit! gotta get that island inspo


As soon as Matt is done I'll send dodo

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



alias said:


> That's really rude, I'm sorry that happened D:> I have fruit trees in my island, you want me to bring you some to replace the ones that got shook?
> 
> (Also, thank you for letting me come back! <3)


TY for the offer but I have plenty of fruit I just don;t want to wait 4 days for it to grow back.. yes very rude....

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Matt0106 said:


> Should I do the feedback on one of my trips? Or would you prefer I come back with another group?


Totally up to you..


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 28, 2020)

If you have room for another group I'd like to come look around. I'm very stuck in my town planning.


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Did anyone here on the last round see who shook my trees? Every tree is now empty except my 5 Cherry trees... Super bummed!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Feather Orb said:


> If you have room for another group I'd like to come look around. I'm very stuck in my town planning.


Matt has one trip left then I'll send dodo


----------



## katlana (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d love to come by if you’re still taking groups


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

When you come, my trees usually have fruit on them but................................

I won't let the actions of one person ruin it for everyone but I am not happy all my fruit was shaken and taken...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



katlana said:


> I’d love to come by if you’re still taking groups


I'll send dodo as soon as Matt is done.. He here now on 3rd trip. This probably my last group. Room for 2 more invites.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Dodo code sent to next 3... I have 2 spots left in this round then done for the night.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

I have plenty of fruit in my pockets if anyone needs any... I have all 6 types.


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you for everything! 

I loved your island  I really how you laid out your villagers into a neighbourhood, it look really well done. The flowers on the cliff to the right are beautiful, I never thought of doing that!

I think my favourite part though was the top, with the soccer court, and the binoculars and everything  The park on the lower section was also sooooo well done, I love the little hopscotch designs on the ground!

Overall, I think your island is very nice and spacious, while also being full of colour  And I'm sorry to hear about the people who took your fruit. Luckily it grows back.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> Did anyone here on the last round see who shook my trees? Every tree is now empty except my 5 Cherry trees... Super bummed!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> ...


I am sorry, I did not see who shook your trees. 

My favorite part of your island is the upper levels! They are looking really good! I love the over-the-ocean viewing area and the picnic area. I really like the ramp down to Redd's. Makes it feel very hidden and secret! I like the muscle beach and hazardous area as well! I never would have thought about making a hazardous area. It would be kinda funny if you added four turtles and maybe a manhole cover in that area 

I definitely think the front needs more decor! Either it be furniture or trees or fencing! In fact, I think it would look nice if you fenced off all of your little flower bed areas. 

Oh I also loved your house area! Maybe another bridge in that area would be nice? 

I like how you are keeping things to the original layout but more levels or waterfalls in the front area would also look nice! I will admit though, you run out of ramps really fast when making a lot of levels! 

I love the shape of your river! I definitely wouldn't change that! 

Do you have any kind of theme you are working towards? Sometimes having a theme can really help fill things out. Gives you a direction. Popular choices are obviously city-type or woodsy-nature type. My island style is the latter. So I am a little bias towards adding more trees! 

I think maybe adding an orchard would be a nice choice as well! 

I am in the process of moving all of my villager houses again (3rd time), so parts of my island are very much so unfinished or look awkward. But I also have a 5-star island if you would ever like to come visit and just look around for inspiration or anything.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

I also likes the gaming room in the basement of your house!


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I am sorry, I did not see who shook your trees.
> 
> My favorite part of your island is the upper levels! They are looking really good! I love the over-the-ocean viewing area and the picnic area. I really like the ramp down to Redd's. Makes it feel very hidden and secret! I like the muscle beach and hazardous area as well! I never would have thought about making a hazardous area. It would be kinda funny if you added four turtles and maybe a manhole cover in that area
> 
> ...


Great suggestions! Yeah my entrance area by the airport needs some creativity....

I'd love to come visit your Island sometime!


----------



## Azrael (Apr 28, 2020)

raqball said:


> Great suggestions! Yeah my entrance area by the airport needs some creativity....
> 
> I'd love to come visit your Island sometime!


Fake outdoor shops are always a nice touch too! I have a beach cafe and a coffee shop. I also plan on making a flower shop area as well. The stall recipe you can buy with nook miles is defiantly worth it!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

your island was so pretty!! i love that you worked with your original layout, i don't think i could be that disciplined!! i really liked the recreational areas, looked very real and cool! thank you for the oppurtunity to explore


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Closing down... 

Thank you to everyone who visited today! You all gave me some great feedback in game, here and via PM... 

To the person who shook and took the fruit from all my trees.. That is rude and not acceptable. In the future when you visit someones Island please treat it with respect. If you would have read the 1st post you would have seen that all you had to do was ask me for fruit and I would have given it to you from my pockets...

Ok that aside, thank you to everyone who came today!  Feel free to add me as a friend. My code is under my username.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 28, 2020)

The soccer field area and the path to the secret beach were my favorites. There were a lot of beautiful vignettes (table the picnic basket overlooking the ocean!) but the top section was all extra beautiful in the sunset.

Thank you for hosting.


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> The soccer field area and the path to the secret beach were my favorites. There were a lot of beautiful vignettes (table the picnic basket overlooking the ocean!) but the top section was all extra beautiful in the sunset.
> 
> Thank you for hosting.


The top areas of the island are by far my favorites as well..... 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Arithmophobia17 said:


> your island was so pretty!! i love that you worked with your original layout, i don't think i could be that disciplined!! i really liked the recreational areas, looked very real and cool! thank you for the oppurtunity to explore


Thank you! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Thage and Rith thank you for the awesome drawing you left on my BB...... AWESOME and made me smile! TY


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 28, 2020)

would love to visit and if you reopen


----------

